# Sand school construction - help please!



## trojanhorse (26 March 2010)

I am having a sand school built - but have received hugely different advice (and quotes) on how we should have it constructed.  We live on the Isle of Wight and the comon method here is for a chalk base as that is readily available, but I have heard that chalk can compact eventually and cause drainage problems.  Others say land drains with a membrane and clean stone are better.  That is much more expensive but it is worth the extra cost?  Also is silica sand and rubber the best surface?
I'd be grateful for any advice.


----------



## myhorsefred (26 March 2010)

Hi, I did my sand school last year and can give you my thoughts.

Yes, I've heard that a chalk base can compact over time, but I've no experience of chalk so can't say for sure.

I put in drains and clean stone.  We have seams of clay in our land and drains were needed really.

I put down 4ins of silica sand and then 2ins of flexiride.  The flexi ride was a little bit cheaper than rubber, but much better than rubber in my experience.  Love the stuff. 

We had really heavy rain a few weeks ago and my school was water free and well drained about half an hour after the downpour stopped.

Good luck with your school!  Exciting times.


----------



## George Michie (27 March 2010)

ours was just finished today. Hardcore base, 4 inch of silica sand and 2 inches of rubber.


----------



## teddyt (27 March 2010)

Drainage is the key to success or failure with a school. Drains maybe more expensive but imo a better option. Everyone there probably uses chalk becase its available and cheaper but it doesnt make it better! Ive never heard of a chalk base being used on the mainland!

Everyone selling surfaces think theirs are the best! The best thing to do is to go and see some different schools of varying ages and see how they ride. You need a surface that you ride on, not in. Silica sand (the finer the better) and rubber has stood the test of time though and is much more economical than many other surfaces. Ring around for sand quotes though and get samples- the price variation can be huge and haulage costs will also vary. There is a good grade of silica sand from dorset, i cant remember the name of the quarry now though! possibly wareham?


----------



## trojanhorse (2 April 2010)

Thanks so much all of you for your advice. I appreciate it.   I can see I am going to have to grit my teeth and get it done properly.  Do you all have membranes too?  And what sort of price would you reckon for a standard size all in?


----------



## MrsMozart (2 April 2010)

Chalk will compact, it's in its nature 

If you want your school to last and to drain well, I'd go for the clean stone and proper drainage. We'll be looking to put a school in later this year when we get moved and whilst I'm wimping abou the cost, I sure as heck don't want to spend x thousands and then not be able to use the blasted thing!

Hope it all goes well hun


----------



## myhorsefred (3 April 2010)

Yes, I had a membrane on mine.  I also glued the edges of the membrane.  Mine cost just under 16k all in, but we had a lot of clean stone on site as we had to dig down as my field is on a slight slope.  I think it would have cost a bit more if we had had to buy clean stone.


----------



## Rhandir (3 April 2010)

Cardigan Sand have some very good information on arena construction and maintainence and FAQ on their site http://www.cardigansand.co.uk/ridingarenas.html Cardigan sand makes a very good surface, I'm lucky, I live very close by but the cost of haulage may make it too expensive for you. The info on their website is very good though.


----------



## johnrudd (25 September 2010)

We are about to construct a 50 x 25 sand school for general wester riding or dressage at a gallop and would appreciate any views on what material to use as a compact surface before adding the silica sand as membranes are not suitable. It has been suggested that we use a type of draining tarmac similar to that used on motorways, but it's so expensive.
We don't need a sliding surface, but we do need a flat and firm well drained surface for year round use..? Thanks, John.


----------



## Bosworth (25 September 2010)

I had mine built about 10 years ago, clean stone with loads of drainage including allround the outside of the arena. Then basalt as a blinding layer. Then silica sand and rubber. It was fantastic from day 1. No puddles, no tracking and never mixed the sand and rubber. The key is the drainage. You need a membrane between the soil and the clean stone so teh drainage pipes don;t get blocked but I would never have a surface membrane as all the ones I have seen with one have failed.


----------



## ginadrummond (25 September 2010)

from experience you do not need a membrane, they always come up.  The one mistake I made was having banks made from the topsoil - weedy and messy.  Hardcore, sand and then I used woodchip and have had no issues - other than the weeds.


----------



## Rhandir (25 September 2010)

As far as I'm aware the tarmac is the best, I have heard that someone used clay as a base but I believe they had to have it taken out as it kept coming to the surface. Membranes are lethal, especially if you are doing reining at any level. Cardigan sand (see post above) does make a nice compact surface surface provided it is not too deep.


----------



## horseriderdeb (25 September 2010)

I did my menage 2 years ago.  Didn't put drainage in as my land is free draining.  Put down clean stone as a base, then membrane and just used builders sand.  Then put a good layer of rubber on top.    I used scaffolding boards roundthe edge to hold everything in.  I Just run over it with the discovery with a gate tied on the back to level it out.   Its brilliant


----------

